# Female Verbalizing desire...



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

So the recent threads... about females having trouble verbalizing when they are horny (not a pleasant word for us to use, lol) I realized i have issues with this too. So I just said to my husband that I was trying to figure out, other than physically initiating what would be a good way to let him know I am feeling frisky........ he said.......... say Meow. 

:rofl: LOVE IT


----------



## Cookie99 (May 21, 2012)

Note in his lunch box? Bra on the TV. I like meow of course too. A spoon for spooning. Get um off, yee ha. I positively have to have it tonight. I could write a thousand but then I have not had sex in 8 years. Maybe the others here will be more creative with more recent experience. I do not like the word horny either. LOL


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

SamIam77 said:


> Is it ironic that the sex that so much wants to communicate has trouble with ... communication?


HA true... in most situations I do not though.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Cookie99 said:


> Note in his lunch box? Bra on the TV. I like meow of course too. A spoon for spooning. Get um off, yee ha. I positively have to have it tonight. I could write a thousand but then I have not had sex in 8 years. Maybe the others here will be more creative with more recent experience. I do not like the word horny either. LOL


Thanks Cookie for some other ideas


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I kinda like the "meow".... 

I thought hubby would take the hint tonight when I said I needed to be "inspected" after my shower tonight... no dice. I'm beginning to resent his doctors.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Btw, when I read "meow"... my first thought was "here kitty kitty"

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

livelaughlovenow said:


> So the recent threads... about females having trouble verbalizing when they are horny (not a pleasant word for us to use, lol) I realized i have issues with this too. So I just said to my husband that I was trying to figure out, other than physically initiating what would be a good way to let him know I am feeling frisky........ he said.......... say Meow.
> 
> :rofl: LOVE IT


LOL!!

Approved!


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Lol........here kitty kitty.......dh sad since I said frisky he went with it....love him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cookie99 (May 21, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> I kinda like the "meow"....
> 
> I thought hubby would take the hint tonight when I said I needed to be "inspected" after my shower tonight... no dice. I'm beginning to resent his doctors.


Wow

"inspected" and no dice???

I liked to climaxed here just reading the words.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Cookie99 said:


> Wow
> 
> "inspected" and no dice???
> 
> I liked to climaxed here just reading the words.


Nothing. Seriously, I really want to hit his doctors sometimes. He has been dealing with depression (now diagnosed actually bipolar), anxiety, agoraphobia, now adult ADD... can't sleep... and they have put him on so damn many meds over the last four years that I swear we could have opened our own pharmacy at one point. They are FINALLY getting that under control. Unfortunately, it is at the expense of our sex life. We had other issues during that time as well, so it isn't all related to the meds. We are addressing those issues, still. I can look at it from the perspective that "at least we have sex once a week instead of every two weeks like before"... but until the meds came into the picture, it would be 2-3 times a week. He's only 31. Granted, I know sex drive decreases, but 31 seems awfully young. If it hasn't changed by his next appt, the doctor will be informed of the problem, and to see if there is anything we can do to help that area...without changing the meds (as long as they are working for the other problems). It could be something as simple as low T, and need to adjust that. At any rate, there is no way in hell I will leave. Once a week is better than once a month, for sure!


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

We have friends of ours with this problem too. They decided that she would put a certain object on the banister, like a figurine or decoration. Something nonchalant that their kid wouldn't know what it's really for. 

I've read in another marriage forum the wife wearing a certain color eye shadow when intimacy is desired. Or the wife wearing a charm anklet and even using certain charms to mean what particular she is interested in. The charms themselves are innocent except to the parties involved. That way even if you had older kids wouldn't suspect anything except mom is wearing her hippie jewelry again.

We don't have this problem in my marriage since my wife is never interested in sex.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I just say to him "Screw me" or "Make love to me" or "I'm horny" or "Lets have sex" or something else equally blunt. I dunno, I don't really believe in beating around the bush.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

How about you've got an itch and you can't reach it properly yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

I just say "Wanna bit?" Yet to be turned down.. Then again, everything I say becomes an innuendo to my husband.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know, when my wife just bluntly says "wanna get busy" (which is how she always says it) it kind of turns me off. Something like a charm bracelet that I had to keep my eye out for and "find" would be kind of hot. I think maybe it somehow would satisfy my hunting instinct.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I don't know, when my wife just bluntly says "wanna get busy" (which is how she always says it) it kind of turns me off. Something like a charm bracelet that I had to keep my eye out for and "find" would be kind of hot. *I think maybe it somehow would satisfy my hunting instinct.*


Keeping an eye on her body, watching for that sign, eh?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

My wife is a bit feisty.
Usually around ovulation she is very frisky. So she is sometimes very direct. 
So her actions could range from 
1]Sitting on my lap while i'm on the computer
2]Putting her hands down into the front of my pants /boxers.
3]Coming into the shower while i'm showering The door is never locked]
4]Sending texts***
5]She " jumps me" while i'm sleeping. [ Ladies,some advice here: After about three to five hours of sleep,a man's testosterone levels starts to replenish. That is the reason he gets these " nightime erections and morning wood ". That's the best time to surprise him. He will respond without even knowing what's going on!]

*** She does this sometimes after i'm dressed and leaving. She will text something like " Can we have sex before you go?"

I have learnt from the past not to ignore that particular text because once I had ignored it ,and it was :" fire & brimstone " when I came home later.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Again I was saying verbally, I have no problem expressing it in other ways.... but sometimes I just want to tell him. I found a way  Several actually after reading this and I found a great book too. But I have no problem flirting, dropping hints, or showing him physically..... lol


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

My guy got me a card once that said "thinking of you" on the front and inside it said "naked". So we both use "I've been thinking of you..." as an inside joke since then for wanting sex.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

My wife and I are using a technique for both of us we're calling "...for two." Like:

"I'm going to take a shower... for two."

"Will you join me at the dining room table... for two."

"Would you like whipped cream or honey on your sundae... for two."


----------



## honeysuckle rose (Jun 11, 2010)

Wanna f*ck? or Come lick me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

honeysuckle rose said:


> Wanna f*ck? or Come lick me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There's nothing that says "romance" like bluntness.


----------



## honeysuckle rose (Jun 11, 2010)

Dr. Rockstar said:


> There's nothing that says "romance" like bluntness.


I missed the part about romance...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

livelaughlovenow said:


> Again I was saying verbally, I have no problem expressing it in other ways.... but sometimes I just want to tell him. I found a way  Several actually after reading this and I found a great book too. But I have no problem flirting, dropping hints, or showing him physically..... lol


Sorry I missed the verbalize predicate. 

What if you asked him to call you when he leaves work. When he does tell him what you intend to do with his body when he gets home? Over the phone might be easier if he wasn't there in front of you.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

Walk into the room wearing only cat ears and say that....I'm sure you won't have to say anything else..


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

geek down said:


> walk into the room wearing only cat ears and say that....i'm sure you won't have to say anything else..


that is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

I told my STBXW that one of the sexiest things she could do to turn a guy on, was the boyfriend shirt.. You know.. You come home from work and she's in the kitchen just wearing that long t-shirt and nothing else...

All she'd have to say is "hungry?".....

Too bad she never listened to me..


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

geek down said:


> Walk into the room wearing only cat ears and say that....I'm sure you won't have to say anything else..


:smthumbup: highly approved!


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

too personal. had to remove.


----------

